

IPad Case Moleskine - prbuckley
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/04/moleskine-shaped-bamboo-ipad-case/

======
justinsb
My iPad already has a nasty looking scratch on it, so it definitely needs a
case. I've seen these cases (they're made by an awesome guy who's a friend of
mine) and they're really beautifully made - the sort of hand-craftmanship you
just don't see nowadays. I love my moleskine, and I love my iPad, so I think
it's a great idea to combine the two.

------
pak
Before reading this I predicted it would be named the iFad, but it seems like
these good folks have outshone me in naming it the DODOcase. Doomed to
extinction, indeed.

------
smallblacksun
Wouldn't a case like that exacerbate the overheating issues the iPad
(reportedly) has?

~~~
jodrellblank
Link? DaringFireball and I think ArsTechnica and maybe Gizmodo reviews all say
it doesn't even warm up from the cold 'first picked up' feeling, even during
video playback.

~~~
smallblacksun
<http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-20001749-243.html>

[http://www.tomsguide.com/us/ipad-wifi-wi-fi-overheating-
wire...](http://www.tomsguide.com/us/ipad-wifi-wi-fi-overheating-
wireless,news-6360.html)

------
pinstriped_dude
This belongs to HN because ________________ ?

~~~
pg
If you think a story is offtopic please just quietly flag it.

